# Oregon laws



## aap0557 (Sep 20, 2005)

I was in a fish store the other day (in Eugene, OR) and they had an 8in Ternetzi for a really good price. The guy said that it was so cheap because they wanted to get rid of it. He said that any Piranha other than a red was illegal. Is this true? I always thought that all of them were legal. I've seen plenty of stores that carry many other Piranha besides reds.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They are all legal...There was an attempt to get them banned in Oregon last summer but it looks like that effort has failed.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

aap0557 said:


> I was in a fish store the other day (in Eugene, OR) and they had an 8in Ternetzi for a really good price. The guy said that it was so cheap because they wanted to get rid of it. He said that any Piranha other than a red was illegal. Is this true? I always thought that all of them were legal. I've seen plenty of stores that carry many other Piranha besides reds.


Wheres the store??????? im coming right now.........


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

eugene huh? im in k falls. i should head out there and pick it up. i know last summer they tried to ban ps but instead they banned the pacu thinking that they were piranhas. Ive heard they will be banned sometime this year.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

ALL piranha are legal in oregon, we just went through a fight and instead of them getting banned all mention of any type of piranha has been completely removed from the list of illegal species. Don't worry, they are legal.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> aap0557 Posted Today, 01:11 PM
> I was in a fish store the other day (in Eugene, OR) and they had an 8in Ternetzi for a really good price. The guy said that it was so cheap because they wanted to get rid of it. He said that any Piranha other than a red was illegal. Is this true? I always thought that all of them were legal. I've seen plenty of stores that carry many other Piranha besides reds


Sounds like that pet store on 11th Avenue. Oh well. Nothing to worry about. As stated by others, its LEGAL to own/possess.


----------

